# Pete Grimble



## capt cook (Nov 20, 2010)

Former J H Pigotts United Towing and Humber Tugs Skipper
Sadly passed away Christmas Day 1939-2014.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Capt. Cook. Condolences to you and his family and friends.

John T


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about Pete Grimble, one of the Humbers characters. Condolences to PG, his family and friends.


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about Pete, he will be sadly missed at the U.T.S.S. reunion in January. Condolences to his wife and Family also to Pete Gibney (Capt Cook) his life long friend. I will convey the sad news to Keith Bass who sailed with him on the Welshman.
Pete Bass


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the passing of Pete Grimble,may i second what my mate Pete Bass as written also it was a pleasure to have known you Pete,R I P.
Best Regards
Nev


----------

